# Reptiliatus Collection



## Reptiliatus (Oct 30, 2013)

Eupalaestrus campestratus adult female






Avicularia sp. breeding (both presumed wild caught specimens from same source.)






Lasiodora parahybana adult female






Holothele incei female with her brood






Adult female Poecilotheria regalis






Grammostola pulchripes adult female






Ephebopus murinus adult female enclosure (You can see where her burrow is on the left)






Sexed pair of Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Left:female, right:male)






---------- Post added 10-30-2013 at 11:01 AM ----------

Immature male Poecilotheria rufilata






Female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






Brachypelma albopilosum female with egg sac






Yay! B. albopilosum slings!






Oh boy.... haha






Drool... Female Poecilotheria metallica






Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jthorntonwillis (Oct 30, 2013)

Very pretty E.Campestratus. A very underrated species imho..


----------



## Hydrazine (Oct 30, 2013)

Reptiliatus said:


> Avicularia sp. breeding (both presumed wild caught specimens from same source.)


Yes! Because the Avics in the hobby aren't messed up enough!


----------



## Reptiliatus (Oct 30, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> Yes! Because the Avics in the hobby aren't messed up enough!


With all due respect, the physical cues that identify an Avicularia avicularia aren't so different from a few other species. Alot of Avics are wild caught and just sold as  Avic. avic so I want to be honest since I don't trust some imported animals ID. You could easily have hybrids and not know it. As I mentioned, my two specimens where wild caught (unfortunately) from the same source. I only list them both as Avic. sp because all though I know they are the same sp. I don't know what sp. they are and I made that clear to anyone who bought the slings. Anyways...


----------



## Hydrazine (Oct 30, 2013)

If you don't know what it is, then it should not be bred. Period.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Oct 30, 2013)

Let me put this frankly, Unless the true "Avicularia avicularia" has been genetically barcoded/identified for us all to compare our specimens to before considering breeding them, there is a good chance you (if you have bred this species) are being a huge hypocrite. You have a lot of people to chase after if you are going to pick on everyone who breeds pink toes. At least I'm being honest about my practice. Do you own this species? How do you know yours are "true pink toes"? I completely agree that we shouldn't hybridize different species and I am opposed to that practice, however I think most can come to accept that most of what we see for sale as pink toes in this hobby cannot be trusted as 100% Avicularia avicularia. If no one breeds what we have, more wild caught specimens will be collected and sold to the pet trade. My personal philosophy is that if and when I seldom breed and sell Avicularia avicularia, I never sell them as that, they are "pink toes" or avicularia sp. These aren't like  A. versicolor, urticans, purpurea, etc that are easily definable by appearance, etc. I hope this clears things up a little bit.

Thank you


----------



## Hydrazine (Oct 30, 2013)

I've never bred any Avicularia sp. "pet store" nor do I plan to. (well, never bred any tarantula yet)

You may be responsible but can you guarantee that everyone who you sell to is as responsible and knowledgeable? And yes, I still think the genus is messed up as it is and shouldn't be mixed furthermore. There will always be WC Avics, I don't really think breeding will affect the influx of WC specimen significantly enough.

Perhaps the upcoming revision of the genus will shed some light into the situation and we'll get some concrete guidelines for taxonomical distinction.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Oct 30, 2013)

I have only bred them once and sold ALL the offspring to a reputable Canadian breeder/seller and told them the same thing about their origins . I hope there is no tension between us ? I appreciate your valuable concern. You make a good point and it is important for people to see this.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Nov 22, 2013)

Some unhappy _P. rufilatas_.






My male (he just matured out this week!)

Here is one of my two adult females, Indira:










She wasn't so happy I was doing some maintenance in her enclosure... haha.

Here are my _Brachypelma boehmeis_.
My beautiful female:






My immature male taking a drink :






My large female _Acanthoscurria geniculata _ who is in pre moult:






Female _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ in heavy pre moult: 






One of 2 males I am raising up for my lady  (munching on a cricket):






Thanks for looking! More photos to come .


----------



## SeanSYW (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice collection you got there


----------



## Reptiliatus (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

